# Pressure canning Gumbo



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I made a great batch of about 8 quarts of this amazing seafood gumbo Friday. I was thinking about pressure canning it in pints to save freezer space- any suggestions? Thanks in advance!



Kris


:thumb:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Leave 1" headspace and process for 45 minutes if it only has shrimp. If it has andouille or other meat, process for 75 minutes. If it has rice or some such, the results may not be good. I have found that sausage is not as good after canning. The flavor sort of leaks out into the broth.

Try canning a pint or two and try it out for taste.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Sally! I'll give it a try! no sausage or meat just shrimp and oysters that are since disintegrated into the broth. my book says oysters should be about 90 minutes, should I just go with the 90 minutes??? just to be sure


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

With just the oysters the required time is 75 mins. but with both I'd use the 90 mins. And that would be especially important if it contains much rice as rice isn't normally allowed, even in pressure canning, because of the density problems it creates. If it were mine, I would dilute it more before canning and then just pour off some of the liquid from the jars prior to using. That would insure better heat penetration. Also be sure to cook it well again before serving.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't have any rice in there, I prefer to make that up fresh and put a scoop of it on top of the gumbo when it's time to eat. I did add a little more stock to it so I think I'll be fine.
I'll let ya'll know how it goes today!


Kris


----------

